# Vermeer balers



## tnwalkingred

Ok guys so I plan on buying a 4x5 round baler within the next couple of months. The largest tractor I currently have is a 45 hp JD so I think I have narrowed it down to either a Vermeer 5400 or 5410 Rebel due to their low HP requirements. I will probably only be baling around 500 or less bales a year. Any thoughts/concerns with these balers? Also any other suggestions on a 4x5 baler that requires a lower HP tractor????? Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

Maschinenfabrik Bernard KRONE GmbH - KRONE Configurator
I don't have any personal experience with these Krone fixed chamger balers, but there are some around that come over on the arc with Noah. I've been thinking about checking one out my self, but its only worthwhile if you have adealer. And they are low HP.


----------



## scrapiron

Kyle; A Vermeer 5410 is a lot better baler than a 5400, the 5400 is good, and the 5410 is also available with NET. Any late model Vermeer is at the top of any list if you are the one using & maintaining/repairing it. I would buy a Vermeer before I would use a new free green baler!! Your 45hp tractor is going to run it ok. The only other baler in its class is a MF-1745, but if you don't have a "good" MF dealer close, don't even think about it. On the 5410 make sure it has the pressure gauge on it. Are you going to get the monitor or the hand control ?? Gathering wheels wll help a lot and make your raking easier.

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred

Scrapiron,

I will be buying a used baler so the "options" I get will most likely depend on what kind of deal I can find. When you say the 5410 is a much better baler than the 5400 can you explain why other than the net wrap option????? Also what are the advantages/disadvantages between the hand control and the monitor????? The closest dealer to me is actually a MF dealer who I like very well. We have a MF sqaure baler and we use him for parts hwoever thankfully we have not had to have it in his shop yet! LOL

Kyle


----------



## Mike120

You might also look at the M&W 4590. A friend has one and he loves it. I'm considering one but finding any dealers around here is proving to be difficult. I talked to the Art's Way Rep and the closest dealer for me is about 60 miles away and someone I've never heard of.


----------



## scrapiron

Kyle; Vermeer had some problems on some 5400's, I think it was a good baler from the experiences I had.The hand control you push a button and hold it to tie/wrap,monitor will auto wrap/tie if you want,also tells you when the bale gets to the size you have selected.On the 5400 I didn't like the wide and narrow belt setup on it as sometimes in bahia grass it would get a buildup of grass behind the wide belts. There are 4 of them locally and I do most of the baling with each one and have very few problems. The guys that own them just can't figure out how to round bale. The 5400 is string tie only. The hand control is about the same, the monitor on the 5410 is great,and easy to use. There are not going to be many used 5410 available as they have only been out about 4yrs +/-.

The MF 1745 with NET just came out last year so probably not going to find a used one. The 1745 net is comparable to the 5410, monitor is not as nice. I have not used a 1745net baler yet, have baled a lot with the 1745 string only, good baler.

THA & Mike120 sugested an old Krone & M&W. They are the same baler. I have a M&W4500, with your tractor I don't think you want one of them. To make a good heavy tight bale they take hp, and the bale is UGLY, they just don't sell like a pretty roll out of a belt baler.

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred

Scrapiron,

Thanks for the info. I guess now I just have to decide if I want to spend the extra money for the netwrap option or not. Even if I bought a 5410 that did not have netwrap on it would I be able to add that feature at a later point? If so do you know how much that would cost and how hard it is to do? Secondly, do they make a monitor and auto tie for the 5400? The hand control would be fine but I really like the sound of a monitor and a auto tie!

Kyle


----------



## scrapiron

I think you can add net to a 5410 easy in your shop, one that I know of that was added was done at a dealer. No idea of the price. On the 5400 it was called Accu-Tie very simple to use, but no bale shape lights,very basic. I prefer the hand control on the 5400 as you have to look at the baler to see the shape of the roll anyway. The 5410 monitor is almost full feature and easy to use.

You might want to e-mail HayDr at CCM in JohnsonCity Tn for prices and availability of the net addon parts.

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred

Thanks Scrapiron! I will email CCM and see what he has to say. I have never used netwrap before. Is it more expensive than twine in regards to the cost of the product itself????? Also how hard is it to cut off the bale when you are ready to feed it? I like the idea of the much lower tying time as well as the added protection against the elements. I appreciate all of your advice and input.

Kyle


----------



## tnwalkingred

I tried to PM Hay Dr but could not, so if you see this HAY DR maybe you could give me a idea of how much it would cost if to add the Netwrap to a 5410 that was twine wrap??????? Pros/Cons from doing this after market as well as to how hard it would be? Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## scrapiron

The advantage to net wrap HERE is the speed of tieing the roll, 30+ an hour vs 15-20 an hour for string. Net is a pain in the @#%*# to get off when feeding a roll, with our bahia grass I have more damaged/wet hay in a roll with net when stored outside,in bermuda grass it might be the same as string. The price of net locally is unreal, stupid high,I can have it shipped in for 50-60% of what it cost local. String cost just a few cents per roll, net is in dollars per roll "here". Net does make a lot nicer looking roll,less loss when handling and hauling on the highway. For now and near future I will not have and/or use net on MY hay for our cows & horses, hay to sell more than likely, but I will charge more for net wrap hay. When you take the net off two 4x5 rolls, it will fill a feed bag, string off of two 4x5rolls will fit in my pants pocket. Big difference in what is put in the garbage

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred

Scrapiron,

I think its pretty interesting that you say you have MORE damaged/wet hay with net wrap than with the twine. I kinda thought it might be a pain the in the rear to get off the bale. Seems like with the high costs of the netwrap as well as the fact it may not give much added protection from the elements that I may just opt to go with the twine. We will only be doing around 300-400 rolls a year so the added savings in time while tying would not be a huge factor in my decision.

Kyle


----------



## scrapiron

Kyle; you have a pm

The more damage is in BAHIA grass. You don't have bahia in your part of Tn. Net will give you a better looking roll to sell, horse "people" like the look of net rolls, and net just sells better. The time savings is huge, when you have a field ready to bale and rain on the way. Get all the hay baled and in the barn of get it all baled then all the rolls rained on. Your $60.00 roll horse hay just became $30.00 roll beef cow hay!!

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred

Scrapiron,

I guess my question is this. Why would the damage in regards to net vs. twine have to do with what TYPE of grass hay you have? I would think that if netwrap is more protective from the elements it would be that way no matter what kind of grass you are rolling. I agree that time savings is a huge plus when trying to beat the weather. The question is how much of a savings is it when looking to spend a addtional 5000.00 to add the feature.

Kyle


----------



## scrapiron

Ok bahia grass has almost no stem,narrow leaf blades and will not form a protective "crust" under the string or net. The net will not let it breathe to dry out after a rain. We normally get a lot more rain here than you get, in the last 3 days we have received as of 4pm 10.25in, no water standing anywhere. You might be able to dig a fence post hole without getting into dry dirt.

Kyle you got me really thinking about something. Hope I don't get a headache.

As for spending the extra money on a net baler, do it!!!!, if you can. The time savings when you need it will pay for it over the long haul and when you trade it in or sell it you get most of your money back. Remember most of the time you can sell a net wrap roll for more than a string wrap roll, about a dollar or two more than you have invested in the net and the net option on the baler, plus you have some time & fuel savings per roll. When I buy my new baler it will have net,no I will not use it on my personal use hay yes on my for sale hay. When the baler is traded or sold I will expect to get $3-5000 more out of it than a string only baler.

scrapiron


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

it takes a third of the time to wrap with net that it takes to tie a bale, maybe even quicker...


----------



## scrapiron

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> it takes a third of the time to wrap with net that it takes to tie a bale, maybe even quicker...


With my M&W in heavy windrows it takes a little longer to tie with 2 strings at a time than it does to bale the roll. The old Hesston I have it takes 3 times as long to wrap with string as it does to roll the roll. It takes me 60-90 seconds to string wrap a roll and I have net wrapped a roll in 10-12 seconds, not many wraps high rpm's.

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred

Thanks for all the good ideas guys. If I can stand it I may go ahead and get the netwrap. Now the only problem is finding a good used one. Anyone know what a new 5410 with netwrap costs???


----------



## Nitram

When the bales are frozen the net rap is a real pain not that string is much better but the pile of frozen hay attached to the net rap can be troublesome. Here in Kansas this can be an issue but the bales are in better shape with net rap. Hopes this helps


----------



## dan z

bought a new 5400 with accu tie some years ago.Have had no problems so far. I paid a little under 13 grand and it had all the options included. I usually bale with a allis 7040,but have used my D 17,which is a little over 50 h.p.


----------

